# ***  CC SWAP PICS at the PIKE ***



## hellshotrods (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 6, 2016)

View attachment 379926 View attachment 379907

I hope somebody got a grip.


----------



## jkent (Nov 7, 2016)

Did anyone get any information on the Indian bike with the engine?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

some very nice bikes there I would have had a hard time picking what to buy. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2016)

jkent said:


> Did anyone get any information on the Indian bike with the engine?
> Thanks, JKent



I'm pretty sure it was NFS


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2016)

Great Pics of the CYCLONE swap - always a good turnout & a great day .. thanks for posting them .. Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------

